# Loan m/h



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

I recently had a request from our son to borrow our m/h now he has 2 young children and 2 dogs, he seemed a bit put out by my point blank refusal ........................would you let family borrow your m/h? 
Chris


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes, but leave the dogs at home , dog lover here BTW. Deposit please and arrange your own insurance.


Thinking about it --------------no-------  

:lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

A lot depends on the family member 8) You should know their habits. 8) 

tony


----------



## Bunglas (Oct 28, 2009)

I am amazed at your refusal. Children are very possessive about their toys , but adults about their 'vans , how petty, churlish etc. I am conscious not to engage in vocabulary that may cause moderators to get involved. Suffice to say I believe you have a serious problem - constipation? - for goodness sake , your own family! Did you not have any toys of your own as a child? Perhaps there are deeper psychological problems. 
P.S I am not an amateur tea cup reader .


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Bunglas said:


> I am amazed at your refusal. Children are very possessive about their toys , but adults about their 'vans , how petty, churlish etc. I am conscious not to engage in vocabulary that may cause moderators to get involved. Suffice to say I believe you have a serious problem - constipation? - for goodness sake , your own family! Did you not have any toys of your own as a child? Perhaps there are deeper psychological problems.
> P.S I am not an amateur tea cup reader .


WTF??? You need to get a life, retired and keeping my toys

Ps and I can't spell cycle ogical.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Bunglas, quite an opinion without knowing the full circumstances. 8O 

tony

ps drink more coffee.


----------



## Bunglas (Oct 28, 2009)

Is respondent tony's surname BLAIR, by any chance ? this looking for total background, circumstances etc. correlates with the inaction we have seen on our streets recently. There are time we have to get off the fence ( astride a fence causes a lot of discomfort in the rectal region & tends not to produce any valuable solution). Trying to be all things to all people results in being wimpish & of little value to many.
Of course none of this applies to the previous contributor, just a general comment from me in this democracy.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Bunglas said:


> Is respondent tony's surname BLAIR, by any chance ? this looking for total background, circumstances etc. correlates with the inaction we have seen on our streets recently. There are time we have to get off the fence ( astride a fence causes a lot of discomfort in the rectal region & tends not to produce any valuable solution). Trying to be all things to all people results in being wimpish & of little value to many.
> Of course none of this applies to the previous contributor, just a general comment from me in this democracy.


What a load of rubbish, as an ex serviceman I got off the fence, what's your excuse?


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*lend motorhome*

 Hi our eldest son has a PSV licence ,the youngest son drive Transit pickup for the Council.
Would give youngest it at anytime, the oldest never,he cant drive to save his self, alright with a car,crap with bus even worse when i let him drive the motorhome, he carved a 38 ton truck on motorway ,scared wife and I almost to death !!
He will never drive any of my motorhomes ever again.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I think Bunglass is right,in as much as the question appears to be,"Would you let your offspring borrow your m/home".He would have no need to have someone elses childrens history,as he would have first hand knowledge of his own children.
"We",(lol) have lent over the years to our daughter,a Range Rover,to go down to London for a job interview,(It was what we were running at the time) various c/vans and a house.The only reason we would not lend transport of any kind,would be if we could not get any form of insurance cover,this would mean in the event of an accident,i would be walking,as it being my vehicle,letting it be used without ins.
If the m/home was insured,surely that is a wager between you and the ins.co.,if you do not have an accident,they keep the money,if you do,they put it right and all you lose is your no claims bonus. What you gain as well is the knowledge that you have helped your family have a super time,memories to look back on and the money they have saved will perhaps help them one day have a m/home of their own.
Ted.
PS. To my everlasting shame,i shy away from carrying a doner card,so perhaps i am not so perfect,but for family members,i would should the need arise


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*would I*

No.

If I had wads of Money, maybe.

But in any event. Most say it is too big. The rest don't have a license to drive over 3500kG's.

TM


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

I protected mine for 3 years and during a slightly less lucid moment this year involving alcohol relented. I don't think I was very good at releasing it. I laid down rules etc. Now I drove to location and drove it back, they had it for 4 days, you'd swear blind I was giving them the crown jewels. It was all in one piece when I returned, but was told by the partner of my daughter, that for the first few days my daughter was like something possessed, don't do that, don't do this, until they had a row, then they settled into it.

Would I do it again, possibly, but!!!!!!!! Takes a strong nerve. Would I let them drive it - NO. Then i wouldnt let either one of my kids drive my car. 

With the exception of the house it is the most expensive piece of kit I have ever bought and I look after it very very well and do not feel that anyone could look after it better. Also with the prices of MH couldn't afford to replace it.


----------



## gramor (Oct 24, 2010)

Immediate family, no problem, both kids learnt to drive in series vehicles so understand the limits of drum brakes, no servo, no power steering and flat out top speed of 60mph.
No expensive carpets or cloth upholstery to worry about if drinks get spilt or dogs are casting...............however if it was a 70k GBP unit straight out of the box, then I may be a bit more reticent. 

Sulky grandchildren are one thing when told no, sulky adult children thankfully is not something I have seen too often. :lol:


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

Codfinger said:


> I recently had a request from our son to borrow our m/h now he has 2 young children and 2 dogs, he seemed a bit put out by my point blank refusal ........................would you let family borrow your m/h?
> Chris


hi codfinger. definitely not if it gets damaged you could end up falling out its not worth it after all they are NOT toys and cost a lot of money .jud


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

Bunglas said:


> I am amazed at your refusal. Children are very possessive about their toys , but adults about their 'vans , how petty, churlish etc. I am conscious not to engage in vocabulary that may cause moderators to get involved. Suffice to say I believe you have a serious problem - constipation? - for goodness sake , your own family! Did you not have any toys of your own as a child? Perhaps there are deeper psychological problems.
> P.S I am not an amateur tea cup reader .


 :lol: bunglas my dear boy i am not a guardian reader all so but i know a sh*t load about m/h's and they cost a lot of money .first of all m/h's are not toys children get board with toys and brake things . if its raining and messy under foot and let them in the m/h smell gets in to the furniture and you can't get rid of the smell . ( ex dog & kid owner )so we know what we are talking about . jud :lol:


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

Bunglas said:


> Is respondent tony's surname BLAIR, by any chance ? this looking for total background, circumstances etc. correlates with the inaction we have seen on our streets recently. There are time we have to get off the fence ( astride a fence causes a lot of discomfort in the rectal region & tends not to produce any valuable solution). Trying to be all things to all people results in being wimpish & of little value to many.
> Of course none of this applies to the previous contributor, just a general comment from me in this democracy.


 bunglas my dear boy i belive you go to spain for the winter we do for the life of me i hope we don.t get saddled next to YOU . jud :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have recently bought a new motorhome in order to enable our kids to borrow it (need 4 seatbelts now).They always borrowed the hymer

However now they are talking about roaming much futher afield so we are considering introducing a charge to go into a kitty for tyres, servicing etc

They are tied to school hols so we tend to leave them free

Aldra


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Now I'd do pretty much anything for my kids, but lend them my motorhome ? No way on this earth.

I bought it new so it was in perfect condition from the off, as its my pride & joy I want it to stay that way....

The other day one of the kids was reversing his field car between the motorhome & my Porsche, as the son in question is 13 yrs old I told him in no uncertain terms to make sure if he was to hit one of them it had better be the Porsche as his life wouldn't be worth living if he touched the MH!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

With my mods hat on - 

Bunglas, I would say that your original post was a somewhat sweeping statement, without knowing the circumstances, and to criticise Codfinger in that manner could be described as a personal attack. 


As a member

We are letting daughter & son in law plus their two girls borrow or van next week; it's insured for Dave to drive (as it is for our son - we set it up this year as an emergency back up and for if they wanted to borrow it). I know our van is getting on a bit, but it's the only one we've got, and would be very difficult to replace for the money we might get from any claim. It's not that we're worried about his driving, but an inexperienced driver in the vehicle carries an additionla risk.
If they (the offspring) were under 30 - (or whatver the cutoff is for insurance loading) , then we would have said no.


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

yes

I had parents like some of you, who said no, dont , etc

its gets you [the NO sayers] no where, you loose out in the long term.
this attitude tends to be consistent throughout some families. say no to the mh , say no to most other things too. Grand kids ?

since i married into a different type of family, i can see how powerful inclusion is, caring and flexing can make a very powerful unit.

neill


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes I would, and do let daughter and son in law use our MH.
They have taken it to Holland, France and London.

After all its only made of metal wood and plastic, all repairable

He only crashed our works scudo once :roll: 
He reversed into a stationary artic in a customers yard..

Dave p


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: would I*



teemyob said:


> No.
> If I had wads of Money, maybe.
> But in any event. Most say it is too big. The rest don't have a license to drive over 3500kG's.
> 
> TM


and



Caggsie said:


> clipped........ Would I let them drive it - NO. Then i wouldnt let either one of my kids drive my car.
> With the exception of the house it is the most expensive piece of kit I have ever bought and I look after it very very well and do not feel that anyone could look after it better. Also with the prices of MH couldn't afford to replace it.


Exactly the same situation, and exactly the same sentiments here too...........sadly.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Our new 4by,has electric seats,i have marked the position i find comfortable on the drivers seat,so that when i beat everybody to the keys i can reset it.There is probably a memory setting for this,but,the instruction book is in the motor and the motor is.......... ?.
Whats that saying,"Be kind to your children,they choose your retirement home" 
I guess running a haulage business is not for some of you,some complete stranger starting work monday morning,coming into the yard and driving off with a newish fully loaded,(Trail Boss says "Freighted",lol) lorry,and not hearing from them for a couple of days to say they were empty. As Dave says,its all repairable,and respected members on this forum rent M/homes out,there is faith!.
Ted.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My son asked me once when we had the 28ft Mustang,wonder where it is now,I had to say no, he wanted to take his mates down to silverstone for a weekend. He promised me none would smoke in the van or make a mess.He was rather taken aback with my answer.  however it was a refusal because his licence did not cover him, over 3.5t.we were also away that weekend as well.I did offer to give him the money to hire one, but he did not need the cash.   
I lend or give virtually everything else, but have not been asked to borrow the Fleurette.One of the kids has a van already the others are  hotel people.  

cabby


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

i would lend my van (if i had one ) to my sister, believing that she would take extra care of it as it didnt belong to her, we were brought up to take extra care of things that were not ours.Having said that when ihave lent our car out to friends it has come back with minor dings or scuffed wheels (still look at the front offside everytime i get in )always seems to be others that spoil my things though rather than me.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I have told certain people who l look on as family they can use it any time l am not using him but they arrange ins and sort any damage out. 

Have lent CB to Milko and not his fault with all going on in my life the blasted MOT has lapsed l know it will be sorted am in a panic and feel guilty l have let him down.. l know this lot is going to get me an a.. kicking when we meet up as he is so laid back and will like Brian be not angry but upset that l am so stressed and have got myself so worked up and upset over it. If l ever wanted a big boet and sister it would be those 2 (Milko & his Fiance Sian)

For me it is a way of saying thanks for being there so much when l needed you and still will need people to lean on.

We are all different and l doubt before Brian's passing l would have lent Big Bertha (old M/H) out but Brian would but only to Milko & Sian if they had asked but they never did.

His passing put a lot in perspective and threw a lot out.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't mind lending most things but I would not lend my van except in very exceptional circumstances.

When I had a boat I felt the same about it, Alan.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes
Our daughter-in-law is insured to drive it as she drives mini-buses for her school. The insurance only cost an extra £20 p.a. Also they are non-smokers and don't have dogs otherwise it might be a different tale.
However, a slight acquaintance asked us if he could borrow our dear 'Rosie' to go to Glastonbury this year!!!!
We of course said nooooo........what would you have all said?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You are not insured.

Dave p


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

erneboy said:


> I don't mind lending most things but I would not lend my van except in very exceptional circumstances.
> When I had a boat I felt the same about it, Alan.


Hi,

Would that have been a boat or a boet?


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

NO! I have 4 sons, I would lend to 3 of them but not the other one. So in fairness I would say no to all of them, although the only one ever to ask was the one I wouldnt lend to. He wanted to go to watch the Grand National with a group of heavy smoking, hard drinking male friends _and _ his car is worse than a dustbin so I know it wouldnt have been looked after :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I can't understand the animosity shown to the "no" brigade. It's a personal decision, so why criticise it? :roll: 

My kids don't drive, so it wouldn't crop up. If they learned to drive, and asked? Probably the answer would be no. I don't even let Annie drive it :wink: 

I've just tried several times to justify the "no" answer. I think that it's just too expensive and precious to us. I would never have dreamed of asking my mum and dad if I could borrow their motorhome when I was younger. I was brought up to be independent, and wanted to make my own way in life without their help. I'm liking the fact our kids are doing the same.

Gerald


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I suppose for me its the fact that the motorhome might as well be out as stood on the drive when we're not using it

My kids are all grown up with families

Would not have been so keen to lend it to sons and friends

no dogs are allowed as that would drive Shadow mad if he could smell another dog in the van

Agree its a very personal decision, neither a right or wrong answer and very dependant upon circumstances

My kids were offered the facility and take advantage of it when we are not using it

Aldra


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Codfinger said:


> I recently had a request from our son to borrow our m/h now he has 2 young children and 2 dogs, he seemed a bit put out by my point blank refusal ........................would you let family borrow your m/h?
> Chris


There was story about a year ago on one of the MH forums (Not this one IIRC) of someone who lent his MH to his (elderly) Dad

Father was approaching a low bridge (Actually an entrance into a car park behind a building) MH a tad too high (Or the entrance a tad too low, depends on your point of view :lol: )

Anyway, MH roof ripped off all the way from front to back, insurance being difficult about paying out (I never found out if they did)

Lots of familly arguments and grief all round.

Just thought I would mention that :roll:

ETA:-
Just remembered that the son was asking if they could sue the building owner as there was no sign on the approach to the car park entrance about height - I seem to recall it was a council building, most people thought there was no chance :!: :!:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Codfinger said:


> I recently had a request from our son to borrow our m/h now he has 2 young children and 2 dogs, he seemed a bit put out by my point blank refusal ........................would you let family borrow your m/h?
> Chris


NO


----------



## willysjeep (Aug 31, 2010)

*Loan of Motorhome*

I would never ask my Father to borrow anything like that, But his cars or vans no problem, Caravan no way, If anything happened even if insured it will cause a problem im sure, They are peoples pride and joy, im now a proud owner of a new motorhome and can see why, its sitting there and we just jump in and go whenever.........!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If you loaned it out through a hire company they would probably take a grand bond. If the family get muddy paws or jammy hands all over it who will re upholster it? :twisted:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Codfinger said:


> I recently had a request from our son to borrow our m/h now he has 2 young children and 2 dogs, he seemed a bit put out by my point blank refusal ........................would you let family borrow your m/h?
> Chris


Hi Chris!! My first reaction would be to say _*NO!*_

During our ruby wedding celebrations just over a year ago, our son and daughter-in-law used Our Coral as a bedroom for one night only, whilst parked on the drive, alongside the house. They had previously owned a VW T2 Camper so I assumed that they had some knowledge of camping and motorhomes.

In the morning, our son complained that the water had run out whilst his wife was in the shower!

"You're joking!" I responded. "I filled the tank up for you with 110 litres of water. That lasts your mum and me a whole week!!"

Our son replied, "Yes, but you're on the mains aren't you?" :roll:

On Tuesday of last week, we picked up Our Coral from the repair garage and went off with our son's 2 boys to Derbyshire for a couple of nights. I had to work hard to get the boys to understand that bouncing on seats is not the done thing. It was difficult getting them to understand how frail some of the structure of the motorhome is.

It's common knowledge that AuntieSandra and I LOVE Our Coral. The only way we'd lend it to our son TO DRIVE, with his sons in tow, is if he attended a one week course of instruction, under my tutelage!!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Blimey, thank you all for your response and in reply we have red velour upholstery and I had immediate visions of yogourt/choc hands smeared all over it and dog hairs too (like my sons car) and guess who would end up having to clean it! I do take great care of our m/h both inside and out and had it been an old Sherpa van no prob but my pride and joy............................?
Chris


----------



## TiaChiKid (Jan 31, 2011)

ramblingon said:


> Yes, but leave the dogs at home , dog lover here BTW. Deposit please and arrange your own insurance.
> 
> Thinking about it --------------no-------
> 
> :lol:


Seconded +1


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Codfinger said:


> Blimey, thank you all for your response and in reply we have red velour upholstery and I had immediate visions of yogourt/choc hands smeared all over it and dog hairs too (like my sons car) and guess who would end up having to clean it! I do take great care of our m/h both inside and out and had it been an old Sherpa van no prob but my pride and joy............................?
> Chris


Seconded Chris.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ahh, missed that one Codfinger

I have a cleaner who loves to clean the Motor home, rule is return the motorhome and pay 2 hrs wages

Outside, depends how long its been away

But my son-in-law is happy to do that

The joys of getting older!!!!!

+ my house is the setting for a shakespere play
all family dramas are played out here
If anything happen to the motor home it would be just one of many dramas!!!!!

We do not attach much importance to belongings, but you would need to know our background to understand that

Aldra


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

My brother in laws driving frightens me and my best friend treats his cars very badly so as they are the only two who I would consider lending it to.

My dad was a good driver and treat things well so I would have lent it to him.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

we made the decision, and discussed it with the family, before buying the Escape we both worked and saved hard to get it.
So they know the answer would be in the negative.
Made more difficult i suppose because we have 2 sons each, Mine have driven everything else I have ever owned, they are however quite happy with the decision.
It means we take the grandchildren away, and the parents get a break. 
My younger son put it best, ' I don't want to borrow anything I can't afford to put right if I damage it'
We will have a rethink when the van is older though.
Know all 4 would be very careful driving it, but this is a dream come true for me, something I have worked for all my life, am happy to share, but not loan.
Sue


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Well I suppose the long and the short of it is when one has gone thro life with very little, everything we have ever had has come thro graft and only until recently have been able to afford a few toys tho we do care and appreciate what we have but the younger generation seem not to give a damn as they can always replace it on tick :roll: However I did not raise my children like that but they seem to have ended up like it as they have got older.
Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You are right, if its precious to you then that is all you need to know to make a decision at this moment

Your children are a different generation, what they have, did not come the way it did to us

but it is a new generation and they respond to life around them, maybe that what's they need to survive in the "new world"

Have patience and let them work out their priorities

They may well surprise you yet

Aldra


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Losos said:


> Father was approaching a low bridge (Actually an entrance into a car park behind a building) MH a tad too high (Or the entrance a tad too low, depends on your point of view Laughing )


We all make mistakes, but we all have to take on a sense of responsibility, especially when it's not our own. "If in doubt, bail out."

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I unknowingly :lol: bought a motorhome that my daughter doesn't have a licence for - over 3500kg. It only has two seatbelts - and others can't be fitted - I know that if she could drive it, and had space for the kids that I would rarely see it, if at all.

I have offered to drive it anywhere for them to use, and have used it as mother ship while they camped about 50yds away, which worked well.

Let them use it on their own - no way - I worked long and hard to afford it and it is my second home.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

suedew said:


> My younger son put it best, ' I don't want to borrow anything I can't afford to put right if I damage it'


and



suedew said:


> (iI) am happy to share, but not loan.


Top statements.



IanA said:


> have used it as mother ship while they camped about 50yds away, which worked well.


We've done the same a couple of times at a family gathering, where there were daily visitors and tent campers. I was happy to use whatever facilities we had for the group.

Gerald


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

Codfinger said:


> I recently had a request from our son to borrow our m/h now he has 2 young children and 2 dogs, he seemed a bit put out by my point blank refusal ........................would you let family borrow your m/h?
> Chris


 No problem at all, my son,James, has a class2 HGV, has raced cars and karts since he was 14(reference as a skilled driver)has a sensible head on his shoulders,knows right from wrong,always been brought up to respect other peoples property,daughter in law Keeley just the same(apart from HGV , Thomas and Max,grandsons, don`t run around causing mayhem or smear jam and chocolate over the upholstery, I guess I brought my family up well or am I just lucky.

Rgds Paul


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We all make mistakes, but we all have to take on a sense of responsibility, especially when it's not our own. "If in doubt, bail out." 
_

Hopefully Jock, in that instance he did :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra  _


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

aldra said:


> Hopefully Jock, in that instance he did :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Aldra


 :lol:

Jock.


----------

